# Is there a way to make a remote control for sounds inside a loco?



## oljoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a way to cause sounds to occur in a loco moving down the track in
a manner similar to what Lionel does with their air whistles and a handle on
the transformer. A remote pushbutton is the idea I'm after. Size is an
issue also for the receiver.
Joe O'Loughlin


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe:

There are a number of ways, but none of them are cheap. Maybe the least expensive way, on a DC track, is to use a QSI decode:

QSI G-Scale decoders 

and QSI' "quantum engineer"

Quantum engineer


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Joe, If you use a QSI card under DC power, all you need to do is flick the direction switch back and forth quickly and you can operate bell and horn very easy by doing that..And yes i know you asked for remote control this is just another option to use that wont cost you anything...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That has to be the cheapest solution. Nick, we are putting you on MLS Tech Support! 

GReg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bear in mind if you are going to use DC power to the track it *MUST* linear filtered DC and not PWM.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Oct 2009 05:18 PM 
That has to be the cheapest solution. Nick, we are putting you on MLS Tech Support! 

GReg 

Please Greg I know its Halloween or almost Please Please don't do that K?????????????????? Hah LOL There's enuff SPOOKS IN THE WOLRLD NOW!! HAH LOL The Regal Happy Halloween 3+days early!! Hee Hee p.s. maybe we could shrink Nick and put him in an engine to make sounds!! what do you think???? LOL


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an old article in the Nov 1995 issue of Outdoor Railroader about using a wireless door chime system to trigger a sound.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 28 Oct 2009 06:09 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Oct 2009 05:18 PM 
That has to be the cheapest solution. Nick, we are putting you on MLS Tech Support! 

GReg 

Please Greg I know its Halloween or almost Please Please don't do that K?????????????????? Hah LOL There's enuff SPOOKS IN THE WOLRLD NOW!! HAH LOL The Regal Happy Halloween 3+days early!! Hee Hee p.s. maybe we could shrink Nick and put him in an engine to make sounds!! what do you think???? LOL










Hi Jerry........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nick the above post was? 

I was thinking along the line of Jerry’s response. 

It would be even easier if you found a door bell that was a train whistle, I know you can get car noise door bell? Most door bells are wireless these days and small enough to fit inside a loco. I think the wireless part has a good range to. This would almost emulate the Lionel system. 

Also I have a clock at home which makes train noises on the hour, maybe something like that could be modified. 

All that said I agree the QSI card would be a really good option for track power. 

Alan


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Alan, NOT Jerry B,
i was talking to Jerry the Blueballs.







Sorry i should have clarified that, My bad.........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry i meant Mr blueregal not Blueballs HE HE HE


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicky is often misunderstood!! Hah wondered if you were still alive??? Now I know I knew I could draw ya out!! Hee Hee Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

BIG SHOW THIS WEEKEND, BUSY BUSY BUSY...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You have mail on here!!!!! YOU SNOOZE YOU LOSE!! HAH Regal


----------



## oljoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello.....

Thanks to all for the great responses to my question.

I also bought an RC doorbell with the idea of removing the guts and making use of
that. Alas the board inside the doorbell was huge and there was no info about the
unit included. It was a good idea but.....

I am going to try to locate the "outdoor railroading" issue for further ideas.

With all the replies it does seem there is interest in the idea. Too bad the only
solutions available are, ahem, expensive at this time. In the meantime I will
use my do it yourself box with a pushbutton for my Trolley sounds.

Thanks to all,
Joe O'Loughlin


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ram electronics makes a sort of key fob device - similar to your car remote lock key fob- that will trigger to functions for sound. it works ok. If i remember one function will latch- for the bell, and one is straight up contact for the whistle. i have one here somewhere. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By oljoe on 29 Oct 2009 05:13 AM 
Hello.....

Thanks to all for the great responses to my question.

I also bought an RC doorbell with the idea of removing the guts and making use of
that. Alas the board inside the doorbell was huge and there was no info about the
unit included. It was a good idea but.....

I am going to try to locate the "outdoor railroading" issue for further ideas.

With all the replies it does seem there is interest in the idea. Too bad the only
solutions available are, ahem, expensive at this time. In the meantime I will
use my do it yourself box with a pushbutton for my Trolley sounds.

Thanks to all,
Joe O'Loughlin

Joe you are right this hobby is expensive, and getting more expensive everyday, but it's great. Don't make the mistake I made, and I would guess others have. Try to go on the cheap, you will in the end be disappointed to say the least, and probably end up buying what you "thought" was out of reach or "I can't do that right now" wait! until you can do what you want it will pay off in the end, in this great hobby of ours!! You have to do what you can afford, but give it great thought, and "Do what you want from the beginning" sure you will make changes even doing that as your interests change, If you told me two years ago I would be into big steam engines and diesels, and boxcars I would have told you "you must be crazy" I like narrow guage, and passenger train sets! But that is where i'm at now, for the time being with a little "hankering" for the pass sets again, most likely a U.P. streamliner set and probably USA as they are more detailed and elegant to me. Waiting for the QSI to be available in the USA things. But again "thats me" Always remember "It's your railroad" do what you want to please yourself get ideas, and tips/tricks and put em to use the way you want to. If I can help out in some way let me know, always willing to help someone out where I can!! The Regal 


Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Blueregals Garden Railroading Home Page


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry robs the electronics out of remote control toys for triggering the sounds. Other than that, he's completely track power.


----------



## oljoe (Dec 27, 2007)

After MUCH puttering around there IS a way: 

Components: 
RM01 remote control (fobs) and receiver about $10 + ship 
Sound board ittsounds.com about $36 + ship has audio amp MANY sounds available 
2.5 " speaker like the one used in most desktop computers 
tried several different speaker ideas - in the end this sounded the best and loudest 
2 9volt batteries 

mods are needed on the remote receiver. Mods consist of cutting a trace 
and relocating a resistor on the board. Mods provide a momentary 
switch to "trigger" the sound board. I used a pointy tool to cut 
the trace but it certainly can be done with a Dremel tool. My method 
isn't the neatest but it works. People looking and hearing the trolley 
can't see my less than pretty cut. 

Took me forever to figure out the receiver board mods but once done 
it works perfectlly. It "probably" could use track power but I choose the 
battery approach, for now. Press either of the fob buttons and the relay 
closes making a SPST switch. 

I put all this in a Holgate powered Mr. Rogers Trolley. The "motive power" is 
provided by a USA Trains power truck but others can also 
be used. 

If you want to look at the remote go to 
www.geeks.com 
and ask to see RM01 

My application is by no means the only use of the RM01. It can switch 
up to 6a. Another more expensive version can switch 15a. Not really 
an issue when what you want is a simple momentary contact switch. 

Definitely a neat unit and cheap to boot. 

If interested - email me for details. 

Joe O'Loughlin


----------

